

Playing House: More artists are moving their shows into living rooms - BobbyVsTheDevil
http://pitchfork.com/features/articles/9610-playing-house

======
vanderZwan
_Musicians_ \- not denying that they're artists, but there are artists who are
not musicians.

Based on the headline (didn't notice this was linked to Pitchfork) I thought
this was an article about moving away from the dominant white cube-model of
contemporary art galleries and a return to living rooms. Because before the
modern form of art galleries existed, expositions were in fact held in living
rooms quite often!

~~~
mathgeek
That was my inference from the headline, as well. Unless the context has
already been established, my mind doesn't equate music with the term "artist."

------
youngmango
There's a community-driven app waiting to be built here.

~~~
thenipper
I've been going to house shows for most of my life and the idea of an app
scares me. In a lot of places this is illegal and you can catch a ton of heat
from the police regarding it. Putting the information out there where it is
publicly accessible is a big no-no for a lot of DIY house/basement show
promoters. If I ran a house/did shows in a semi-legal space like this I'd
cancel any show that somehow got put into an app.

~~~
dgabriel
Yeah. Some people I know got caught up by this, and an app would make it too
easy. [http://gawker.com/5992924/lamestain-boston-cops-google-
punk-...](http://gawker.com/5992924/lamestain-boston-cops-google-punk-rocker-
use-results-to-crack-down-on-diy-house-shows)

~~~
lips
ASCAP/BMI monitor shows as well.

------
petersouth
Been to 100+ shows/concerts and my favorite was the one I set up with a
friend's band who played the cramped kitchen in our party house. I was only
making $5/hr working part-time so I offered them gas money and beer, but they
said they would do it for free it I couldn't spare it. More recently I offered
a rap group to play a local park for my birthday for $150 bucks and they loved
the idea.

------
irfanak
hi guys, we are working on a global website that will allow artists to create
their own shows and also connect with people that host "Home Concerts".
www.chipili.com

~~~
probably_wrong
May I suggest two small changes?

1\. Make English the default language, unless you detect the visitor's IP to
come from a French-speaking country. Or viceversa. Point is: if you are aiming
for a global website, showing me the language I don't speak is not the best
way to go.

2\. Replace the flag of the UAE for either the British flag or the one from
the US. I mean, the UAE's official language is Arabic, so it doesn't tell me
"English version" at a glance.

